# I got one o' deese...



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We rescued two of those about for months ago. I guess rescue or rehomed to us from an elderly couple. One had cancer and could no longer take care of the other who had really bad dementia. Lucy and Phoebe came to us.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

goathiker said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 139123


She quit singing.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

That's the weirdest looking goat I've ever seen.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He 

There were two, a mother and son. Then people were moving and not taking their dogs. 
I took the son and intrepid dreamer took the mother. 
They have been badly handled by kids too young for tiny dogs and have some not so great habits. 
This one is around 9 or so. 
Isn't housebroke and afraid to be handled. 
He'll learn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor guy. Glad he has a good home now.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goathiker said:


> He
> 
> There were two, a mother and son. Then people were moving and not taking their dogs.
> I took the son and intrepid dreamer took the mother.
> ...


You are a precious human and we need more like you in this world today!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

He will have good holidays this year
He looks like he’s happy in these pictures. 
I like your case for your markers I have my markers and colored pencils in mason jars. Yours looks easier to get to what you need. 
Good luck with the little fella he’s blessed to be in such a good home.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

goathiker said:


> He
> 
> There were two, a mother and son. Then people were moving and not taking their dogs.
> I took the son and intrepid dreamer took the mother.
> ...


Sorry, he.
Great of you!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well congratulations on your new family member


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What do you and @intrepid-dreamer call them? (besides yours now)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Mine is called Neeta. She is a little independent spirit. She likes snuggling under blankets and sitting on the back of the couch above your head. She is settling in pretty good.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I called mine Teddy. He's doing very well now. 
He tried to pick a fight in petco, with an rottie lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

goathiker said:


> He tried to pick a fight in petco, with an rottie lol


lol, that rottie probably thought he was a chew toy!

He is very cute BTW


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are Teddy & Neeta coming along with house breaking and trust?


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh! The dog! I thought you were talking about the art supplies!:haha:

Thedog is cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's so hard to house break those sharpies lol

Potty training is done, getting into things, not so much. .
He's reacting less to movements toward him and is very bonded/ clingy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is slowly acclimating.


----------

